
EMC buys SourceLabs, operator of open source site Swik.net - ksvs
http://www.techflash.com/venture/SourceLabs_operator_of_open_source_community_Swiknet_sold_to_EMC37015364.html
======
nailer
I wonder if SourceLabs spoke to any VMware folk and asked how well being owned
by EMC was working.

